# Attachments for Bolens HT14 XL (model 1458) with medium tube frame?



## TimTheWiner (Feb 20, 2015)

So I am considering picking up a nice looking restored older Bolens HT14XL. Mostly was looking for a riding lawn mower, but decided most of the new stuff is junk. It has a Tecumseh (not sure how well this compares to the Briggs or Kohler Vanguard versions of the same tractor), but I still stand by older quality made products. Anyhow, can anyone chime in on what attachments are available for a tube frame for this tractor? Would something like a light duty FEL have to be a custom build? Any online resources for attachments? Obviously this is a pretty light duty tractor, and I would primarily be mowing grass, but curious what my options are.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

The only attachments available for that model,are the 42",and48" decks, the snowblower,and a 42" snowblade.
I can't say if you could add an FEL,but on most of these,yes,they are definitely a custom build.


----------

